# First Time Fly Fishing



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

On Saturday I took my roommate over to Cabela's in Wheeling along with my junky reel and had it looked at by someone that knows a WHOLE lot more than I do. Thanks to Micah (I highly recommend finding this young man if there on a weekend) I now have a working reel with the correct knots and lines.

Of course when I end up in stores like this I end up spending more than I plan to. Purchased breathable waders, boots, and some other accessories. Yesterday we decided to go out and try the Little Darby just to get used to the waders and all that. Didn't plan on catching anything and wasn't disappointed; however I saw nothing but a couple small minnows/darters.

I can now cast about 10-15 foot and was wanting to take the girlfriend out in a couple weeks. She'll be using spinning gear and I'm taking my cheapo fly kit. What I'm looking for are places that we could go.

I DO NOT WANT YOUR HONEYHOLE. Just a place where we might stand a chance of catching something. I was thinking Mohican or Mad River. Could take the kayaks with us. We live in Hilliard so if anyone wants to hook up and tell me what I'm doing wrong I'm all for it! Might be lunch in it for ya!

Any help is appreciated. Also if anyone has any input on float tubes it would be greatly appreciated. I've looked at so many I'm not sure what to do now. Need a weight limit around 300.

Thanks guys and look forward to seeing you out there!

Ben


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I had good luck on my first outing by hitting a pond that had a large mowed area around it, but that was early summer. If I lived up there, I'd be hitting the Mad for trout. Most of our native, warmwater fish are soon going into winter sleepytime, and may be caught if you're savvy, but it's not easy. Trout will be active through the winter.

Learning to cast with trees and brush all around might be fairly frustrating, but that's part of the deal. I'd suggest doing some lawn fishing to get your casting skill up. Good luck!


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

I'm just up the road in worthington. Send me a pm and I'll get back with ya. I can tell you places to go or go with ya.

Out of curiosity why didn't you go by Mad River Outfitters to get the rod/reel worked on, woulda saved you a long trip as it's just up on Bethel rd.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

mcoppel, I was already headed to Cabela's to get some waders that were on sale along with some other items plus the girlfriend had never been there. I'm kinda big on trying on things before I buy them plus I'm a big guy so I need to pick up stout sized waders. 
I honestly had no intention of them working on the reel, but was looking more for suggestions and unfortunately most of the suggestions pertained to things with the reel.

I'll send ya pm here today!


----------

